
Raspberry Pi has PCBs for 100 beta $25 PCs - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-has-pcbs-for-100-beta-25-pcs-2011121/
======
Rinum
Additionally, it looks like they won't sell boards (post-beta) until sometime
early next year.

Source: <http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/389#comment-5402>

"I don’t think, sadly, that you’re going to be able to give them away as
Christmas gifts this year. We will, however, be making as many of these as we
can sell (not just 10k) in the new year, so I suggest you get planning for
birthdays, anniversaries and wedding presents!"

~~~
aespinoza
Yes this is indeed very disappointing. I guess I might have misunderstood most
of the blog posts when they said they would be releasing by the end of this
year, and that the prices were set to $25 and $35. So I guess we all have to
wait for next year.

~~~
gravitronic
A couple month slips is pretty typical, especially for a project that is
everyone's 'side-project' and not day job.

I'm happier with their open communication instead of having built it in
private and released it suddenly one day.

~~~
aespinoza
I agree. Still I was hoping to get at least a couple of those by the end
year... I have a couple cool ideas I wanted to use it for.

But I do agree. It is understandable. It doesn't make me feel better though.

------
retroafroman
This is a solid step in proving that the project isn't just a dream and isn't
vaporware. Although I wonder why a plain board would be ordered, when it looks
to be all very small SMT components that a hobbyist would have a difficult
time with anyway?

~~~
lgeek
They won't be selling unpopulated PCBs, only assembled boards.

~~~
retroafroman
Right, but on the blog post they say they'll offer a few to the community most
likely. 100 seems a little excessive for a board test batch, but maybe it was
the smallest order number they could get.

~~~
polshaw
100 seems reasonable for QA when you are planning on making >10K right after.

They are auctioning these 100 boards (populated).

~~~
tb
Exactly. You might make 10 for your early prototypes but it's not unusual to
make 100 or more for the final test run.

------
sireat
Unfortunately, my predictions have come true, volume availability of Pi will
not happen this year.

At least we can take solace at the fact that the delays are unlikely to be as
bad as with Pandora console.

------
gravitronic
Exciting!

I guess the proceeds of the auction will help them scale?

Even with support from Broadcom I'm sure at $25/piece there's not a lot of
room for paying off their fixed costs.

~~~
polshaw
It's also helpful that one of the guys involved owns a PCB manufacturer!

